# Kids in Hot Tubs-Spas at Timeshares?



## geist1223 (Feb 24, 2021)

We do not believe in anyone under 18 being allowed in Hot Tubs/Spas at Timeshares. I really hate it when parents bring their young ones and do not control them. The kids think it is a warm pool and treat it as such. While I am trying to enjoy my Aged Single Malt. The worse is Mothers that bring their very young Babies. Many Babies have a hard time regulating their temperature. Putting them in 100°+ water is not a good idea.


----------



## lopertc (Feb 24, 2021)

Easy fix. Buy this. Put it in swimsuit pocket. Pull it out and let it float around anytime you need to. 
4$ fix.


----------



## lopertc (Feb 24, 2021)

If anyone asks you about it; just claim it. Yep it’s mine.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 24, 2021)

We once saw a child using snorkel gear in a hot tub.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 24, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> We once saw a child using snorkel gear in a hot tub.


Yeah, I have seen that too.  I've also seen kids diving into the hot tub.
I've also seen infants in diapers being dipped into the hot tub.  Once the parent made a face and said "ewww" as brown "water" dripped out of the kid's diaper.  Some parents, when asked if the kid is wearing a swimming pool diaper will say yes, when it is obvious that they are lying.


----------



## lopertc (Feb 24, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> We once saw a child using snorkel gear in a hot tub.


Even better. Let it slip out your shorts while they are under the water.
Fake shit; never leave home without it.


----------



## am1 (Feb 24, 2021)

Valid point but kids enjoy the warm water when the pool is cool or when parents are in the hot tub. Using a fake piece of dodo is theft/fraud whatever and hopefully the kid one ups you knowingly or unknowingly.  Timeshare could have adult only ones or a certain hour but Im just as annoyed as the adult camping out there drinking single malt and not visiting the washroom.


----------



## lopertc (Feb 24, 2021)

am1 said:


> Valid point but kids enjoy the warm water when the pool is cool or when parents are in the hot tub. Using a fake piece of dodo is theft/fraud whatever and hopefully the kid one ups you knowingly or unknowingly.  Timeshare could have adult only ones or a certain hour but Im just as annoyed as the adult camping out there drinking single malt and not visiting the washroom.



using fake poop is neither fraud nor theft. Nice try though.


----------



## MrockStar (Feb 24, 2021)

Unfortunately we just experienced this exact thing at Fort Lauderdale beach resort. The mom an 4 little kids under 5 where loud and jumping splashing and squirting waster guns in the main pool. We had enough and moved up one level to the sun deck and hot tub level. Peace and tranquility lasted about 20 minutes until you guessed it an other mom and 2 little kids came up an jumped dove into the hot tub pool. :-/ Time for us to leave and head back to the 12th floor and enjoy the balcony.


----------



## MrockStar (Feb 24, 2021)

I love the single malt idea, especially if you bring along some extra plastic cups.


----------



## lopertc (Feb 24, 2021)

am1 said:


> Valid point but kids enjoy the warm water when the pool is cool or when parents are in the hot tub. Using a fake piece of dodo is theft/fraud whatever and hopefully the kid one ups you knowingly or unknowingly.  Timeshare could have adult only ones or a certain hour but Im just as annoyed as the adult camping out there drinking single malt and not visiting the washroom.


Because my chosen floatie toy is ugly is not a valid point to call me a thief or fraud. Wow. Still laughing at this one. Nice try Karen.


----------



## turkel (Feb 24, 2021)

Well I used to work in an infertility clinic. My husband hates it but I usually inform the parents that if they want future grandchildren they shouldn’t cook their children’s reproductive organs.


----------



## turkel (Feb 24, 2021)

PS especially bad bad bad for little boys. I am sure you can all figure out why.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 24, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> We do not believe in anyone under 18 being allowed in Hot Tubs/Spas at Timeshares. I really hate it when parents bring their young ones and do not control them. The kids think it is a warm pool and treat it as such. While I am trying to enjoy my Aged Single Malt. The worse is Mothers that bring their very young Babies. Many Babies have a hard time regulating their temperature. Putting them in 100°+ water is not a good idea.


The problem is, you are in a public place, this is why they are called time*share*s.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 24, 2021)

turkel said:


> Well I used to work in an infertility clinic. My husband hates it but I usually inform the parents that if they want future grandchildren they shouldn’t cook their children’s reproductive organs.



Yeah, that seems like a terrible idea to me. My 5 year old weighs like 40 lb. A hot tub would literally cook him.


----------



## turkel (Feb 24, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> The problem is, you are in a public place, this is why they are called time*share*s.


Hot tubs have rules even at timeshares. Usually the minimum age is 12 but often 16. I think we can all agree that following the rules benefits everyone.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hot tub hogs are pretty bad too. Those that sit around with just their legs in for hours. In the times of social distancing, it is even worse. I am rarely in the thing more than 10 minutes, unless some step sitter comes along and sits on the steps trapping me in the thing.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 24, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> We once saw a child using snorkel gear in a hot tub.



I saw a couple that wore the mono center snorkel mask at the airport. They also has a face mask on under the snorkel mask. The tube for the snorkel was also filtered. I pointed them out to my wife. Later on the flight we saw them again when she went to the restroom. 

Bill


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 24, 2021)

turkel said:


> Hot tubs have rules even at timeshares. Usually the minimum age is 12 but often 16. I think we can all agree that following the rules benefits everyone.


the ones I have been to mentioned the kids had to be with an adult. I do not see why it would be any stricter than that, kids have the same rights like everyone else. It seems it is not about rules, some people just do not like kids. It is fine with me, they just need to stay in their private tubs if that is the case. Arbitrary rules can be made in any direction: I do not believe in anyone over ... being allowed in hot tubs at timeshares.


----------



## Limace (Feb 24, 2021)

As long as kids are well-behaved, I have no problem with it. They get cold too! And I don’t know that it’s dangerous for most kids who aren’t really young: 



			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/health/my-rec-center-bans-kids-from-the-hot-tub-over-fears-of-overheating-heres-what-i-learned-about-the-science/2019/09/20/dd0e016e-c8f0-11e9-a4f3-c081a126de70_story.html%3foutputType=amp
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 24, 2021)

I understand if kids are misbehaving or being loud.  My kids get cold swimming in the pool.  (Heck, so do I) They like to warm up in the hot tub so that they can go back into the pool.  When I was a kid they use to have adult swim.  I don’t have a problem with that.  But what you really want is the hot tub to yourself. HA!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 24, 2021)

Worse thing I ever saw in a timeshare hot tub was a woman on top of a man. I thought they were just kissing but people leaving the area said they were doing much more so I just had to walk over real close and say "Hi, what's up ?" They were kind of embarrassed by the way they looked. The next day I saw them on the beach so I said "Hi, what's up?" Their pace picked up as they strolled quickly by.

We also own family type timeshares where kids in the hot tub is the norm until latter in the evening. Rules are posted. It doesn't bother me. A few decades ago I had my kids in the hot tub at these same resorts. Now I see my grandkids in the hot tubs. Jeez, soon my first great grand kid will be in the hot tub. 

Bill


----------



## turkel (Feb 24, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> the ones I have been to mentioned the kids had to be with an adult. I do not see why it would be any stricter than that, kids have the same rights like everyone else. It seems it is not about rules, some people just do not like kids. It is fine with me, they just need to stay in their private tubs if that is the case. Arbitrary rules can be made in any direction: I do not believe in anyone over ... being allowed in hot tubs at timeshares.



I completely disagree. Did you read my first post? It’s a health and safety issue. And rules are posted maybe your just ignoring them?

It is 100% a medical issue for young children but feel free not to be a grandparent. When your son has no swimmers and/or your daughter is distraught please remember how you asserted their “rights”.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 24, 2021)

turkel said:


> I completely disagree. Did you read my first post? It’s a health and safety issue. And rules are posted maybe your just ignoring them?
> 
> It is 100% a medical issue for young children but feel free not to be a grandparent. When your son has no swimmers and/or your daughter is distraught please remember how you asserted their “rights”.


You are making a valid point about being careful with a long exposure to the heat. From what I know, it refers to staying more than 30 minutes in the hot tob. The efects are reversible anyways, or so it seems, but it is the kind of thing you do not want to learn it the hard way, better to be cautios.

Those that complain do not seem to be concerned about the fertility of the kids but about their own drinks. Guess what, people also smoke, they eat too much, they do not excercise, stay too long in the hot tub (get out of that hot tub folks, not good for your heart!) but it is not my business to improve their life expectancy.









						Are Hot Tubs Safe If You Have Heart Disease?
					

Why you should soak with caution if you have a heart condition




					health.clevelandclinic.org


----------



## Limace (Feb 24, 2021)

turkel said:


> I completely disagree. Did you read my first post? It’s a health and safety issue. And rules are posted maybe your just ignoring them?
> 
> It is 100% a medical issue for young children but feel free not to be a grandparent. When your son has no swimmers and/or your daughter is distraught please remember how you asserted their “rights”.



I don’t think science backs up the claims you are making here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 24, 2021)

I've got young kids. Our kids love the pool and they also like to spend short periods of time in the hot tub.

I'm not sure why anyone would be bothered by the presence of anyone else in a public hot tub (as long as all parties are doing their best to be respectful) regardless of age.

Edit:
I will say that we follow all posted rules at the hot tub. It's been a VERY long time since I've seen any restrictions on the age of guests in a hot tub. Most say something like:

"Children 12 and under must be accompanied by an adult", or something along those lines.

Most signs do have restrictions against the consumption of alcohol while in the hot tub though.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 25, 2021)

turkel said:


> It is 100% a medical issue for young children but feel free not to be a grandparent. When your son has no swimmers and/or your daughter is distraught please remember how you asserted their “rights”.



You are certainly right that increased temps like an overly heated hot tub can be a health problem but at the resorts we go to it isn't a concern. I wouldn't let any of the kids be in the pool or hot tub with out some one watching them but that doesn't mean I'm sitting in the tub or swimming with them. 

Bill


----------



## silentg (Feb 25, 2021)

Most hot tubs say 15 minutes is enough time to stay in the hot tub. Also some require adult supervision while I. The hot tub.


----------



## DrQ (Feb 25, 2021)

Hot tubs are not just warm swimming pools:








						The Drowning Risk Parents of Kids with Long Hair Need to Know About
					

Add a safe hair style to your list of summer safety tips.  The Telegraph reported on a terrifying incident that took place over Easter about a six-year-old girl, Darcey, who was trapped underwater for two minutes in a hotel swimming pool after her hair became entangled in the filter.  Once the...




					www.yahoo.com
				



Hot tubs have more active circulation and smaller volume which increases the danger.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 25, 2021)

travelhacker said:


> I've got young kids. Our kids love the pool and they also like to spend short periods of time in the hot tub.
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone would be bothered by the presence of anyone else in a public hot tub (as long as all parties are doing their best to be respectful) regardless of age.
> 
> ...


The Point at Poipu on Kauai has a hot tub that is adults only.  And is much appreciated.  It's a unit that is by itself in the middle of courtyard, with an ocean view.  Separated from the pool area by two or three buildings.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hot tubs are no different than any other area of a timeshare. So in sense and common curiosity should be the norm. For the most part, they are the norm. It’s a relative few that focus strictly in their own needs.

hot tubs can be unhealthy. Stool fro a “swim diaper” leaking into a hot tub can cause the resort to shut down the area for disinfecting. It’s the same with a swimming pool. Of course this rarely happens because 1. It’s rarely reported 2. It’s a major hassle/inconvenience.

Drinking while sitting in a hot tub is also unhealthy and not recommended. We use to own our own hot tub and it’s one of those things you’ll read instruction manual, along with limiting your exposure/time in the tub.

Super heating a child’s genitals may be unhealthy for future sperm counts, but I can’t say I’ve read any studies to support this thought. I do know their are recommendations for men from fertility clinics about this item when it comes to sperm counts and, that taking certain actions can improve counts. So it seems to me this wouldn’t necessarily be a permanent issue for a child, but I’m just guessing here.

The main issue is inconsiderate guests of all ages. We like to relax. So we’re not into the family atmosphere of loud children having fun, but it IS their vacation too. We usually avoid the poolsand hot tubs. If we do use them, it’s during times less likely to have children present. However adults can also be loud and obnoxious. There always seems to be a few that have had one to many or an overly amorous couple that border on exhibitionism.

These same inconsiderate people can be found around the grilling area, in the fitness centers and any other public space. It’s just an unavoidable fact of life. I would like to see stated rules actually enforced. As it is they’re more like suggestions than rules.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 25, 2021)

Worldmark use to have adult time in the pools and hot tubs - 8am to 10am and 8pm to 10pm. But a couple grandparents complained and they did away with it. They were afraid of getting sued on age discrimination.


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 25, 2021)

Why is age used as the determining factor for being a responsible person? I know a few, so called "adults", I wouldn't want to share one with.


----------



## Snazzylass (Feb 25, 2021)

Get your T/S to build an adults only lagoon like mine has 

There's even a hot tub next to the laundry which is rarely used. And, yes, the main one near the pool often has kids in it. I actually get a kick out of the kids and families. Viva la difference!

I am 100% against anyone putting their head under water in the hot tub. Don't let your kids do that! I guess time will tell about grandkids as my sis & I had 5 little boys between us and we had hot tubs at home as well as at our parents, and let them "swim" in there regularly.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 25, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> the ones I have been to mentioned the kids had to be with an adult. I do not see why it would be any stricter than that, *kids have the same rights like* *everyone else*. It seems it is not about rules, some people just do not like kids. It is fine with me, they just need to stay in their private tubs if that is the case. Arbitrary rules can be made in any direction: I do not believe in anyone over ... being allowed in hot tubs at timeshares.



That's an interesting thought, Danny! Let's let 'em drive, vote, drink alcohol, smoke, etc.! Damn rules!


----------



## am1 (Feb 25, 2021)

lopertc said:


> using fake poop is neither fraud nor theft. Nice try though.


You are depriving someone from their right to use the hot tub by using deception. Not a good look Hot Tub Heather.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 25, 2021)

beejaybeeohio said:


> That's an interesting thought, Danny! Let's let 'em drive, vote, drink alcohol, smoke, etc.! Damn rules!


Few years back, a lady sitting next to me in a plane congratulated us on how well behaved our kids were as opposed to a kid who was sitting behind us who was constantly making noise (I think he was not feeling well). She went on and said that if it were up to her, she would ban kids on many flights, kids would only be allowed in certain planes. She was a teacher and she was not kidding (pun intended).

To follow your logic, if they can't drink alcohol or vote, maybe they should not be allowed to walk, talk,  be on certain flights, maybe even breathe; why stop at hot tubs when the adults have all the power?


----------



## lopertc (Feb 25, 2021)

am1 said:


> You are depriving someone from their right to use the hot tub by using deception. Not a good look Hot Tub Heather.


They are choosing not to get in based on their own perception. 
further all that makeup you are wearing is way more deceptive than my floatie toy. Go complain to the manager Karen


----------



## am1 (Feb 25, 2021)

lopertc said:


> They are choosing not to get in based on their own perception.
> further all that makeup you are wearing is way more deceptive than my floatie toy. Go complain to the manager Karen


No your deception 100%. Go rent out or buy a place with a private hot tub.  
Also not a fan of overcrowding even pre covid.  But a lot of adults cannot count or think 1 more is an issue but it can overflow the sides then when everyone gets out the water level drops lower then it should be.  Then the germs and literally the unwashed masses.


----------



## Patri (Feb 25, 2021)

This is a stupid thread.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 25, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> To follow your logic, if they can't drink alcohol or vote, maybe they should not be allowed to walk, talk,  be on certain flights, maybe even breathe; why stop at hot tubs when the adults have all the power?



To follow your logic, then kids should be allowed to drink alcoholic (also known colloquially as "adult" beverage) and vote because otherwise they should be kept in swaddling clothes ala caterpillars in cocoons until they emerge as fully-formed adults?
How did your kids behave so well if they weren't given rules by you?


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 25, 2021)

beejaybeeohio said:


> To follow your logic, then kids should be allowed to drink alcoholic (also known colloquially as "adult" beverage) and vote because otherwise they should be kept in swaddling clothes ala caterpillars in cocoons until they emerge as fully-formed adults?
> How did your kids behave so well if they weren't given rules by you?


Oh please.  It is a huge leap from saying that kids should be able to use the hot tub to saying that is equivalent to allowing them to drink, smoke, etc.

Kurt


----------



## turkel (Feb 25, 2021)

Limace said:


> I don’t think science backs up the claims you are making here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I guess I will have to inform the team of infertility doctors I worked with that they’re wrong.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 25, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> Oh please.  It is a huge leap from saying that kids should be able to use the hot tub to saying that is equivalent to allowing them to drink, smoke, etc.
> 
> Kurt



I agree that it is a huge leap but one that DannyTS implied when he posted that kids have the same rights like everybody else. They don't.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 25, 2021)

DrQ said:


> Hot tubs are not just warm swimming pools:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because of the size and the quantity of water, the pools have much more powerful pumps. The smaller the less danger as they do not have the same suction power. To use a famoust quote, "follow the science"!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 25, 2021)

DrQ said:


> Hot tubs are not just warm swimming pools:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem should pretty much be gone at any public or community pool in the United States. New regulations required replacement of the drain covers with new compliant drains that won't cause entrapment. The article even mentions this at the end.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 25, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The Point at Poipu on Kauai has a hot tub that is adults only.  And is much appreciated.  It's a unit that is by itself in the middle of courtyard, with an ocean view.  Separated from the pool area by two or three buildings.


I could add that most years when we are there we have a unit that is near to or overlooks the hot tub.  There are also grills next to the hot tub.  So at the end of day, we will have some family members soaking in the hot tub, one or two of us attending the grill, a couple of others in one of the units working on the rest of dinner and on the lanai looking down on the hot tub and the grills.  

So nice!!!!


----------



## DrQ (Feb 25, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem should pretty much be gone at any public or community pool in the United States. New regulations required replacement of the drain covers with new compliant drains that won't cause entrapment. The article even mentions this at the end.


Should be is the operative phrase. All water features SHOULD be protected by GFCI, yet:
https://www.floridainjurylawyer-bla...lowing-11-year-old-girls-electrocution-death/

Personally, I wouldn't venture near a TS hot tub with chemistry controlled by personnel with questionable training.


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 25, 2021)

lopertc said:


> Easy fix. Buy this. Put it in swimsuit pocket. Pull it out and let it float around anytime you need to.
> 4$ fix.


Are you serious?
Save yourself some mula and opt for this:


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2021)

jehb2 said:


> I understand if kids are misbehaving or being loud.  My kids get cold swimming in the pool.  (Heck, so do I) They like to warm up in the hot tub so that they can go back into the pool.  When I was a kid they use to have adult swim.  I don’t have a problem with that.  But what you really want is the hot tub to yourself. HA!


Hot tub use then back to pool is a chilling effect so I don't think what you're saying matches reasoning.

Getting cold in a pool will happen if not moving around. Hot tub to warm up?  Sure. 

Heading back to pool then feels like arctic plunge so it's confusing as to why someone would make something even more unpleasant than the original unpleasantness.   Even Colder does not solve Cold.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 25, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The Point at Poipu on Kauai has a hot tub that is adults only.  And is much appreciated.  It's a unit that is by itself in the middle of courtyard, with an ocean view.  Separated from the pool area by two or three buildings.


I love the adult hot tub at The Point at Poipu. It's a great place to watch for whales and sunrises. It really is much hotter than the one at the pool, and probably isn't safe for small children. If not for the pandemic, I'd be in that hot tub right about now.


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2021)

Hot tub is an adult amenity.   There are some 12 year olds I would consider to be adult enough and some 30 year olds that I would not.   It's for peaceful relaxation, not toys, pranks, splashing.   If someone can't sit and soak, they don't belong there.

I am against Children in it, physically too young for it, which I would guess before growth spurt.  5 year olds should never be in a tub of 104, and younger than that is terrible practice, even once.

At the other end of the scale, I definitely keep an eye on elderly in a hot tub.  Mom knows when she is cold but doesn't seem to register Too Hot.


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2021)

DrQ said:


> Personally, I wouldn't venture near a TS hot tub with chemistry controlled by personnel with questionable training.


How many pool lifeguards with chemistry degrees?

Nobody gave up their pool memberships when I tested water and did what was needed, including adding muriatic acid.   I would assume that most people with pools at their homes also don't have chemistry degrees.   Do you simply never accept an invitation to a friend's backyard pool?


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2021)

beejaybeeohio said:


> That's an interesting thought, Danny! Let's let 'em drive, vote, drink alcohol, smoke, etc.! Damn rules!


Yeah, "rights" is a weird direction to take this.  Nobody has the right to a hot tub, but sometimes there is a privilege.  When I was a minor, I don't recall a lot of "rights".   There is little in this world that I am truly entitled to, but life, liberty and pursuit of happiness are a great start.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 25, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> We do not believe in anyone under 18 being allowed in Hot Tubs/Spas at Timeshares. I really hate it when parents bring their young ones and do not control them. The kids think it is a warm pool and treat it as such. While I am trying to enjoy my Aged Single Malt. The worse is Mothers that bring their very young Babies. Many Babies have a hard time regulating their temperature. Putting them in 100°+ water is not a good idea.


I don't believe in anyone over the age of 60 or drinking alcohol or taking heart or blood pressure medication being allowed in Hot Tubs/Spas at Timeshares. I really hate it when parents bring their parents and do not control them or what they say. The olders think it is a bridge table and treat it as such. While I am trying to enjoy my smoothie. The worse is grandmothers that bring their very old husbands. Many of these geezers have a hard time regulating their temperature. Putting them in 100°+ water is not a good idea.


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2021)

davidvel said:


> I don't believe in anyone over the age of 60 or drinking alcohol or taking heart or blood pressure medication being allowed in Hot Tubs/Spas at Timeshares. I really hate it when parents bring their parents and do not control them or what they say. The olders think it is a bridge table and treat it as such. While I am trying to enjoy my smoothie. The worse is grandmothers that bring their very old husbands. Many of these geezers have a hard time regulating their temperature. Putting them in 100°+ water is not a good idea.


Wait, you are blaming "grandmothers" for "bringing" their "very old husbands"?   When did the guy lose his agency?   Don't put this on women.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 25, 2021)

artringwald said:


> I love the adult hot tub at The Point at Poipu. It's a great place to watch for whales and sunrises. It really is much hotter than the one at the pool, and probably isn't safe for small children. If not for the pandemic, I'd be in that hot tub right about now.
> 
> View attachment 32755


That's the spot.  Now imagine a couple working the BBQs on the left doing seared ahi, several others in the hot tub, and the rest on the third or fourth story lanai at the right edge of the photo.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 26, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's the spot.  Now imagine a couple working the BBQs on the left doing seared ahi, several others in the hot tub, and the rest on the third or fourth story lanai at the right edge of the photo.


It's easy to imagine. When we were there in February last year, as hard as we tried, we couldn't finish all the adult beverages. I knew where to go. I just took them down to the adult hot tub, and asked the couple of guys that were grilling, and they were very happy to accept my donation. We were booked in 3-403 one year, but the elevator was going through a major rehab, and DW still had her old hip. They put us in 3-203 so she wouldn't have to do any steps. I've never stayed in an oceanfront room there that we didn't like.


----------



## am1 (Feb 26, 2021)

geekette said:


> Hot tub is an adult amenity.   There are some 12 year olds I would consider to be adult enough and some 30 year olds that I would not.   It's for peaceful relaxation, not toys, pranks, splashing.   If someone can't sit and soak, they don't belong there.
> 
> I am against Children in it, physically too young for it, which I would guess before growth spurt.  5 year olds should never be in a tub of 104, and younger than that is terrible practice, even once.
> 
> At the other end of the scale, I definitely keep an eye on elderly in a hot tub.  Mom knows when she is cold but doesn't seem to register Too Hot.



If you were a resort manager or on the board you could lobby for this.


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 26, 2021)

geekette said:


> Hot tub use then back to pool is a chilling effect so I don't think what you're saying matches reasoning.
> 
> Getting cold in a pool will happen if not moving around. Hot tub to warm up?  Sure.
> 
> Heading back to pool then feels like arctic plunge so it's confusing as to why someone would make something even more unpleasant than the original unpleasantness.   Even Colder does not solve Cold.



Why does this have to make sense. They’re kids.  My nephew likes to get a brain freeze when he eats smoothies.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Feb 26, 2021)

Lol! The ad on the bottom of this page is showing me an at-home sauna.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 26, 2021)

Hot tubs should be reserved for adults. Most spas are small and little kids often splash and jump around making it unpleasant for other guests. I don't mind if teens take a dip if they are respectful. 

There should also be a time limit. I usually like to dip after skiing to ease my muscles. I don't mind people have a cocktail (I may have one too) but while staying at resort last year there was a pack of loud partying adults hanging around the pool for hours making it impossible and awkward for other guests to enjoy.


----------



## geekette (Feb 26, 2021)

am1 said:


> If you were a resort manager or on the board you could lobby for this.


I have run for board before.  That was a different time in life.   There is no chance that I would ever want to be in property management.  That's a decision I landed on in my 20s, nothing has changed over the decades.  

Frankly, this is not a big issue for me.   If I don't want to get in the hot tub, I don't.   If I'm in it and a kid jumps in to splash around, I ask them to sit still like the rest of us, parent with them or not.   If someone wants to put a kid in swim diapers in, I would raise a fuss, up to and including getting management involved.   If a boisterous jerk is making things unpleasant, I leave.   I do not engage with people oblivious to others.   If I'm not in it, and not responsible for injuries to others in it, I don't care.  The one superpower I have is to remove myself from bad situations.   No cape required.  

I much prefer a private jetted tub in my condo.  I have one here where I am staying for a couple days.  Two soaks yesterday after road trip, one so far today.   I am guaranteed nobody in it but me and the temp I want it to be.   I do honestly prefer to point a jet at the exact place in my shoulder blade without observers.   I got my aching feet and tight Achilles fixed up yesterday and today I need to jet the biceps and wrists some more.   For me, it is therapy.   I recognize that we all have different perspectives as to what a hot tub is for.      

I was a competitive swimmer.  Until we reached a certain age, we were not allowed into the hot tub.  Once we were 15, I think, we could use it after workouts.   There were zero swim meets that made hot tub available to us.  Swim your race, get out and deal with being cold or whatnot on your own.


----------



## geekette (Feb 26, 2021)

jehb2 said:


> Why does this have to make sense. They’re kids.  My nephew likes to get a brain freeze when he eats smoothies.


I didn't create the original reason.  I just pointed out that it didn't make sense due to cause and effect.  I made no claims that it had to make sense.


----------



## geekette (Feb 26, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> ...a pack of loud partying adults hanging around the pool for hours making it impossible and awkward for other guests to enjoy.


I definitely avoid scenes like this.   While I don't generally care what other people do, I don't think that alcohol and pools mix well and would rather be well away "if something happens".   I would have a problem if there was glassware in the pool area and would have no problem asking front desk to handle that.  

I like to hit the hot tub when it opens in the morning.  Once upon a time, I was the one cleaning it, balancing chemicals, etc.   If I worked a Sat night splash party and early shift Sunday, I would have just enough time to drain it after closing, refill, get the chemicals in, and have it hot enough for me to be first in on Sunday an hour before opening.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 26, 2021)

Just get rid of all of the hot tubs.


----------



## am1 (Feb 26, 2021)

geekette said:


> I have run for board before.  That was a different time in life.   There is no chance that I would ever want to be in property management.  That's a decision I landed on in my 20s, nothing has changed over the decades.
> 
> Frankly, this is not a big issue for me.   If I don't want to get in the hot tub, I don't.   If I'm in it and a kid jumps in to splash around, I ask them to sit still like the rest of us, parent with them or not.   If someone wants to put a kid in swim diapers in, I would raise a fuss, up to and including getting management involved.   If a boisterous jerk is making things unpleasant, I leave.   I do not engage with people oblivious to others.   If I'm not in it, and not responsible for injuries to others in it, I don't care.  The one superpower I have is to remove myself from bad situations.   No cape required.
> 
> ...


Great that’s a good solution.  But for Hot Tub Heather here who thinks is alright to deceive others from an amenity all guests are entitled to is wrong and hopefully management would 86 her from the property if she did actually do that.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 26, 2021)

geekette said:


> I didn't create the original reason.  I just pointed out that it didn't make sense due to cause and effect.  I made no claims that it had to make sense.


You missed jehb2's point. It makes sense to them because they are warmer for awhile than they would be if they didn't go in hot tub. I've done it with and without my kids and it works. Just because something doesn't make sense to you is irrelevant, especially if you've never done it. 

You must be old. Swimmers and divers today all use hot tubs to varying degrees to warm muscles and core temps on very cold days.  Also surprising that as a former competitive swimmer, you don't understand the science of hypothermia, which can occur in much warmer water temps than most think (60s or more), over an extended period. The spa can  stave this off by rewarming the core.


----------



## Cornell (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## geekette (Feb 26, 2021)

davidvel said:


> You missed jehb2's point. It makes sense to them because they are warmer for awhile than they would be if they didn't go in hot tub. I've done it with and without my kids and it works. Just because something doesn't make sense to you is irrelevant, especially if you've never done it.
> 
> You must be old. Swimmers and divers today all use hot tubs to varying degrees to warm muscles and core temps on very cold days.  Also surprising that as a former competitive swimmer, you don't understand the science of hypothermia, which can occur in much warmer water temps than most think (60s or more), over an extended period. The spa can  stave this off by rewarming the core.


Your insults have nothing to with what I know and what I don't.


----------



## am1 (Feb 26, 2021)

geekette said:


> Your insults have nothing to with what I know and what I don't.


I do not see any insults.  Just statement of facts and reasons.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 26, 2021)

Worldmark Seaside Oregon has 2 hot tubs. One on each side of the Pool area. Several years ago in the evening a group of kids were heading for the hot tub we were in. Patti quickly stood up and told the kids the other hot tub was for kids. They turned and went to it.

Another time we were at Oceanside Worldmark in the hot tub. 2 kids (about 7 and 5) joined us. We could see Dad clear across the Pool area sleeping. Patti told the kids they could not be in the Hot Tub without responsible adult supervision and we were not responsible adults. They ran over to their Dad and woke him up. He went storming into the Lobby. Apparently they told him the same thing. He came over and sat by the Hot Tub obviously not happy.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 26, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Worldmark Seaside Oregon has 2 hot tubs. One on each side of the Pool area. Several years ago in the evening a group of kids were heading for the hot tub we were in. Patti quickly stood up and told the kids the other hot tub was for kids. They turned and went to it.
> 
> Another time we were at Oceanside Worldmark in the hot tub. 2 kids (about 7 and 5) joined us. We could see Dad clear across the Pool area sleeping. Patti told the kids *they could not be in the Hot Tub without responsible adult *supervision and we were not responsible adults. They ran over to their Dad and woke him up. He went storming into the Lobby. Apparently they told him the same thing. He came over and sat by the Hot Tub obviously not happy.



Good approach.  

Um...Are you saying that you and and your DW are not responsible adults?    (sorry the comments about "Tuggers making out in TX" got me started...)


----------



## MrockStar (Feb 26, 2021)

Iam just not responsible for anyone else, only my family and friends.


----------



## melisarn (Feb 27, 2021)

Limace said:


> I don’t think science backs up the claims you are making here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a medical provider I agree. I do not see literature to support this claim.


----------



## TamaraQT (Feb 27, 2021)

Hot tubs were not intended for kids to use as a pool. Parents should be aware of that. I allow my daughter to sit in it for a minute or two when she was younger. if no one else was in it. If another guest came in, my daughter would politely exit. I TAUGHT HER it's intended for adults only anyway. Besides, that water is far too warm for young bodies anyway. Even if she went in by herself, she knows a minute or two is all she is allowed. But she knew not to get in when other adults were present. Real simple to teach kids manners, respect and consideration. I know I don't go on vacation to share a hot tub with kids, so I consider other adults feel the same.


----------



## travs2 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hot tubs are not safe for young children.  It is so disturbing when the signage clearly states the age limit for usage and you see parent ignoring the “rules” and allowing their kids to jump in and splash around.  I don’t get it...total disrespect for others and harmful to the children.


----------



## vickerbi (Feb 27, 2021)

I have not seen any comments about just how clean are hot tubs. They require very close attention as to chemicals needed to keep water clean. Some of the places I have been to have water treatment done in maintenance area; out of sight. Others have only on the spot checks. I am not satisfied that there is enough information to determine testing is timely. Kids and babies? I'm out. Kids run in and out with sand/dirt on their feet. What do they care, fun time. Does anyone really think swim diapers are sanitary? Remember when some places had hot tubs in the rooms. Even those are hard to clean. Do you expect house keeping to clean the piping under the tub? Does circulation of some cleaner really get them clean? Does anyone come test the water? So,  you don't see them being installed in rooms on new sites. Jetted tubs? Same problems.


----------



## lazyj2478 (Feb 27, 2021)

Just put up a sign that states that this is a non clothing hot tub.


----------



## am1 (Feb 27, 2021)

travs2 said:


> Hot tubs are not safe for young children.  It is so disturbing when the signage clearly states the age limit for usage and you see parent ignoring the “rules” and allowing their kids to jump in and splash around.  I don’t get it...total disrespect for others and harmful to the children.


Not following the signs is one thing but if the resort allows kids then as long as they behave no reason for this thread.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Feb 27, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> We once saw a child using snorkel gear in a hot tub.


Only once?  Come to Disney.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Feb 27, 2021)

....


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 27, 2021)

Beachclubmum said:


> ....


Your vacation photo?


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 27, 2021)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I agree that it is a huge leap but one that DannyTS implied when he posted that kids have the same rights like everybody else. They don't.


Parents pay maintenance fees like everyone else, they have a right to be there and so have their kids, like everyone else. In most (if not all) hot tubs I have been to it mentions  adult supervision.  I did not realize kids were a problem for so many, this seems to go deeper than the topic of this thread, which is ridiculous to begin with.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 27, 2021)

Because we can’t cross from Canada to USA I had to rent my Marriott Canyon Villas week recently ... my guests loved the resort but said they couldn’t use the ice cold large pool and settled for the hot tubs.


----------



## chellej (Feb 27, 2021)

I was in a hot tub in kauai a number of years ago and there was an older woman come in with an open oozing sore on her leg.  I promptly got out and haven't gotten in another hot tub since.    Pools... no thank you  too many kids and let's take bets on how many peed in the pool.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 27, 2021)

Adults pee in pools too. And now that we opened the can of worms let's say this as well:

"Almost twenty-five percent of the survey respondents entered a pool within one hour of having diarrhea and nearly half of those surveyed said they never showered beforehand. "









						Survey Shows Half Of Adults Pee In Pools
					

A Healthy Pools survey was conducted by the Water Quality & Health Council, a group of advisors to the chlorine industry trade association. It canvassed…




					www.kpcw.org


----------



## trurizkt (Feb 27, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> The problem is, you are in a public place, this is why they are called time*share*s.


Depends on the resort but most say 6 and under NOT allowed and many say 12 or 18 (sometimes depends on the state). This is for the health of the child (children’s body cannot regulate heat like an adults, that is why a fever in a child is so serious ) and the health of the people in the hot tub (not good to sit in a tub with a swimmy that has poop or pee in it). I also agree adults should not drink in a hot tub , this is not good for their health or for the other people if they forget to take a potty break!


----------



## trurizkt (Feb 27, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem should pretty much be gone at any public or community pool in the United States. New regulations required replacement of the drain covers with new compliant drains that won't cause entrapment. The article even mentions this at the end.


But you should realize the volume of water is smaller and the water is hotter so bacteria and other diseases can multiply in a hot tub where they don’t in a pool. Not good if a child puts their head under the water. Adults aren’t the cleanest either, why would you risk your child’s health and say ‘sure swim underwater’!


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 27, 2021)

trurizkt said:


> Depends on the resort but most say 6 and under NOT allowed and many say 12 or 18 (sometimes depends on the state). This is for the health of the child (children’s body cannot regulate heat like an adults, that is why a fever in a child is so serious ) and the health of the people in the hot tub (not good to sit in a tub with a swimmy that has poop or pee in it). I also agree adults should not drink in a hot tub , this is not good for their health or for the other people if they forget to take a potty break!


Please read this article. Let's be clear, these guys are not concerned with the safety of the kids,  they are primarily thinking about themselves. If they were concerned about anybody's safety, they would want to ban the older folks with heart conditions. 



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/my-rec-center-bans-kids-from-the-hot-tub-over-fears-of-overheating-heres-what-i-learned-about-the-science/2019/09/20/dd0e016e-c8f0-11e9-a4f3-c081a126de70_story.html


----------



## trurizkt (Feb 27, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> We do not believe in anyone under 18 being allowed in Hot Tubs/Spas at Timeshares. I really hate it when parents bring their young ones and do not control them. The kids think it is a warm pool and treat it as such. While I am trying to enjoy my Aged Single Malt. The worse is Mothers that bring their very young Babies. Many Babies have a hard time regulating their temperature. Putting them in 100°+ water is not a good idea.


Young Children especially under the age of 6  in hot tubs is not healthy for them or the adults sharing the hot tub. I ask the staff about the rules and if they have one that restricts babies from using the hot tub, I ask them to intervene. If they do not have any rules (I’d be surprised since most states do), I leave. Parents that are endangering their children are usually too arrogant and stupid to listen or understand why they should not go this. (I have tried to explain thinking they did not know and found they just feel they are entitled. If the resort allows it, they can endanger their offspring all they want I suppose, so I leave. I’m on vacation! However I note it on my comments for the resort.)


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 27, 2021)

trurizkt said:


> Babies in hot tubs is not healthy for them or the adults sharing the hot tub. I ask the staff about the rules and if they have one that restricts babies from using the hot tub, I ask them to intervene. If they do not have any rules (I’d be surprised since most states do), I leave. Parents that are endangering their children are usually too arrogant and stupid to listen or understand why they should not go this. (I have tried to explain thinking they did not know and found they just feel they are entitled. If the resort allows it, they can endanger their offspring all they want I suppose, so I leave. I’m on vacation! However I note it on my comments for the resort.)


Are we talking about kids or babies?  Did you  read the article I just posted about kids and hot tubs?

"the experts I talked to agreed that, at least from a health perspective, it’s fine to let kids soak — in moderation and with supervision. “I certainly wouldn’t say that children should not go in a hot tub,” says Bareket Falk, a pediatric exercise physiologist at Brock University in St. Catharines, Ontario. “That, I would not say.” "


----------



## trurizkt (Feb 27, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> Are we talking about kids or babies?  Did you  read the article I just posted about kids and hot tubs?
> 
> "the experts I talked to agreed that, at least from a health perspective, it’s fine to let kids soak — in moderation and with supervision. “I certainly wouldn’t say that children should not go in a hot tub,” says Bareket Falk, a pediatric exercise physiologist at Brock University in St. Catharines, Ontario. “That, I would not say.” "


Babies or Young children under 6 is whom I am referring to.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 27, 2021)

trurizkt said:


> Babies or Young children under 6 is whom I am referring to.


What is your stance about older people and those with heart conditions. Is it safe for them?


----------



## trurizkt (Feb 27, 2021)

pwrshift said:


> Because we can’t cross from Canada to USA I had to rent my Marriott Canyon Villas week recently ... my guests loved the resort but said they couldn’t use the ice cold large pool and settled for the hot tubs.


This is a resort problem, the hot tub is not a replacement for a pool!


----------



## trurizkt (Feb 27, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> What is your stance about older people and those with heart conditions. Is it safe for them?


As the signs usually say, anyone with heart conditions , pregnant or on medications need to consult their doctor first before using. This should be taken seriously and can cause problems fir adults with conditions. I would even add , no adults with adult diapers please!


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 27, 2021)

Conclusion: those that do not like other people in the hot tub with them  can rent/buy their own oceanfront cottage with a Jacuzzi.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 27, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> What is your stance about older people and those with heart conditions. Is it safe for them?



There are many people with health conditions such as MS of all ages in which it is not safe to use a hot tub. Let adult guests decide if it is safe or not given their knowledge and discussions with their doctors.

Kids do not have a right to use the tub just because their parent's pay maintenance fees. Would you say that kids can go up to the bar and buy an alcoholic drink for the same reason? Kids are called "dependents" for a reason. Kids also get price reductions for kids meals and some amenities at resorts. Should adults also get such discounts because they pay maintenance fees?

I blame the parents who ignore and allow their poorly behaved children to splash about and infringe upon the rights of others. I don't mind if there are no adults in the tub and if older kids want to take a quick dip to warm up.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 27, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Would you say that kids can go up to the bar and buy an alcoholic drink for the same reason?



This is a ridiculous comparison. I did not realize how many hate other people's kids. Protect those drinks guys at any cost!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 27, 2021)

Well...a ridiculous statement warrants a ridiculous comparison. 

I don't hate kids. However, I don't go on vacation to watch someone else's kids because their parents are too lazy to supervise them.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 27, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Well...a ridiculous statement warrants a ridiculous comparison.
> 
> I don't hate kids. However, I do hate parents who do not supervise and enable their kids to disrupt others.


I think you were probably feeling pretty well before this thread started and disrupted your peace. Just thinking about it may have a more negative effect than those naughty kids!


----------



## CPNY (Feb 27, 2021)

Kids.... as quickly as they annoy me, I remind myself, I too was a kid once, then I smile and appreciate them having a blast!

 As soon as I appreciate their cheer and laughter, I gather my belongings and get the heck out of there and drink at the bar 

With that being said, I am very conscious of my the kids in my family not being a nuisance to others while on vacation.


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 28, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Kids.... as quickly as they annoy me, I remind myself, I too was a kid once, then I smile and appreciate them having a blast!
> 
> As soon as I appreciate their cheer and laughter, I gather my belongings and get the heck out of there and drink at the bar
> 
> With that being said, I am very conscious of my the kids in my family not being a nuisance to others while on vacation.



As Simba once told us: "It's the circle of life."


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 28, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> Parents pay maintenance fees like everyone else, they have a right to be there and so have their kids, like everyone else. In most (if not all) hot tubs I have been to it mentions  adult supervision.  I did not realize kids were a problem for so many, this seems to go deeper than the topic of this thread, which is ridiculous to begin with.



The issue for you seems to be that rights trample rules. If a timeshare association has determined to post a rule regarding use of hot tubs be it age limits, health condition warnings or forbidding glass beverage containers, then follow the rules! Be courteous! 

This whole thread is about adhering to rules for use of hot tubs, NOT about hating kids because posters are defending the rules!


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 28, 2021)

beejaybeeohio said:


> The issue for you seems to be that rights trample rules. If a timeshare association has determined to post a rule regarding use of hot tubs be it age limits, health condition warnings or forbidding glass beverage containers, then follow the rules! Be courteous!
> 
> This whole thread is about adhering to rules for use of hot tubs, NOT about hating kids because posters are defending the rules!


I think you missed how the whole thread started, with a very clear statement: "We do not believe in anyone under 18 being allowed in Hot Tubs/Spas at Timeshares." This is not about obeying a rule, but rather creating a rule where it does not exist based on subjective feelings and trying to add a health care layer to justify it. It is for their personal comfort (see the reference about  enjoying his drink). I have to say, sometimes adults in hot tubs or at the pool seeem to enjoy their drinks and their conversations a bit too much and are loud without consideration to those that may want to enjoy their time peacefully. Should we do something about that too? Where does this end?

If every discomfort led to an outright ban and collective punishment, a lot of other things that have nothing to do with water and timeshares would no longer exist.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 2, 2021)

And yet, ironically, the reasons these dastardly "kids" invented the phrases Boomer and Karen are on evident display in this thread.  When I grew up it was Old Fogey.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 3, 2021)

Chads too. Entitlement mentality. Snoozing or drinking an alcoholic beverage and busy chatting with friends on their lounge chair to watch their children's behavior so that their children don't disrupt other owners' rights.  

With that said there are many parents who watch their kids and use the spa within the rules.


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 3, 2021)

Wow....this thread is going sideways. Can we just take a breath and look at things for what they are. Hot tubs are intended to be for adult relaxation. If they were intended for kids they would have made them kid friendly and appealing. Maybe even have a kids version next to the kids pool. As adults we need to draw the line somewhere for our kids to respect adult boundaries. Kids should not reared to think they are entitled to do everything their parents do. Kids are not allowed in bars but are allowed in restaurants where adult beverages are served. But they know there are BOUNDARIES which prevent them from ordering a beer with their meal. We shouldn't need rules, policies and laws to be posted for everything. We shouldn't need to allow policies to supercede respect and common sense. Not everything needs a posted rule or law for us to know what is and is not intended for kids. That's just my two cents.


----------



## am1 (Mar 3, 2021)

TamaraQT said:


> Wow....this thread is going sideways. Can we just take a breath and look at things for what they are. Hot tubs are intended to be for adult relaxation. If they were intended for kids they would have made them kid friendly and appealing. Maybe even have a kids version next to the kids pool. As adults we need to draw the line somewhere for our kids to respect adult boundaries. Kids should not reared to think they are entitled to do everything their parents do. Kids are not allowed in bars but are allowed in restaurants where adult beverages are served. But they know there are BOUNDARIES which prevent them from ordering a beer with their meal. We shouldn't need rules, policies and laws to be posted for everything. We shouldn't need to allow policies to supercede respect and common sense. Not everything needs a posted rule or law for us to know what is and is not intended for kids. That's just my two cents.


You are preaching your two cents as if it were a facts.


----------



## travelhacker (Mar 3, 2021)

This whole thread makes me laugh:

- We have people saying they drink while in the hot tub (not recommended, and explicitly not allowed in most public hot tubs I have been in), while saying kids should not be in hot tubs.

- We have people suggesting others bring in rubber feces to ensure they get the hot tub to themselves.

- We have people talking about how letting younger kids will result in infertility in later years (with zero evidence). There is in fact evidence that those of reproductive age will experience both lower sperm count and motility, but by and large those effects go away after a few weeks.

- We have people talking about rights and freedoms with a lot of ridiculous comparisons.

- We have people saying that Hot Tubs were intended for adults without offering any proof.

At the end of the day, people from 1-100 enjoy sitting in warm water. It warms your body up, it is relaxing, and it feels good. I have seen no scientific studies that suggest any long-term negative effects from regularly soaking in water that is between 98-104 degrees and less (personally, 104 is way too hot for our family, and we wouldn't allow our kids there).

I have seen strong recommendations against hot tub use for infants, pregnant women, those with underlying heart conditions, those with open wounds (gross), those who are intoxicated, and those who are otherwise immunocompromised.

Me and my family will follow all posted hot tub rules and will do our best to be mindful and respectful of others.

If the mere presence of children annoys you in a hot tub, I would encourage you to join the board of directors of your owned timeshare and see if you can make a change. I am 100% OK with adult only hot tubs, but likely wouldn't visit places that have exclusive use of hot tubs for guests 18 and up.

If the mere presence of children annoys you in general, you should strongly consider never going out in public again, and you should be grateful you never were a child.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 3, 2021)

Most of the people on this board have raised their own kids and love kids. (I do - raised 2 -and I bet other posters do to.) What the OP and others are saying is that they have done their job and don't go on vacation to supervise someone else's kids because the parents are too lazy (or inconsiderate of others) to do it. 

That doesn't makes someone a child-hater.

Why is this so complicated?


----------



## Cornell (Mar 3, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Most of the people on this board have raised their own kids and love kids. (I do - raised 2 -and I bet other posters do to.) What the OP and others are saying is that they have done their job and don't go on vacation to supervise someone else's kids because the parents are too lazy (or inconsiderate of others) to do it.
> 
> That doesn't makes someone a child-hater.
> 
> Why is this so complicated?


The original post was “we don’t believe in children in hot tubs”. 

I interpret that as ... no kids in hot tubs no matter if they are angelic.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 3, 2021)

Cornell said:


> The original post was “we don’t believe in children in hot tubs”.
> 
> I interpret that as ... no kids in hot tubs no matter if they are angelic.



Got it. That makes sense.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 3, 2021)

Cornell said:


> The original post was “we don’t believe in children in hot tubs”.
> 
> I interpret that as ... no kids in hot tubs no matter if they are angelic.



As the OP your interpretation is correct. A timeshare we stayed at on Cape Cod made it very simple no one under 18 allowed at any time. Most Hot Tubs prohibit glass. That is one reason WM always has has sturdy plastic drinking devices in every Condo.


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 3, 2021)

am1 said:


> You are preaching your two cents as if it were a facts.


Im NOT preaching...just giving my two cents as I said. Obviously you are offended so you saw a reflection of yourself somewhere in the post and you didn't like it. This is just general forum conversation. If I chime in with facts or opinions its all part of general conversation.  Everything doesn't have to be an argument or confrontational.


----------



## am1 (Mar 3, 2021)

TamaraQT said:


> Im NOT preaching...just giving my two cents as I said. Obviously you are offended so you saw a reflection of yourself somewhere in the post and you didn't like it.


No you were trying to state your opinion as fact.  Not offended at all.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 3, 2021)

TamaraQT said:


> Im NOT preaching...just giving my two cents as I said. Obviously you are offended so you saw a reflection of yourself somewhere in the post and you didn't like it. This is just general forum conversation. If I chime in with facts or opinions its all part of general conversation.  Everything doesn't have to be an argument or confrontational.


You said "Can we just take a breath and look at things for what they are. " You then go on to state "Hot tubs are intended to be for adult relaxation" as though that is a fact and it is somehow improper for kids to be in them.  At all the resorts I go to kids are allowed.  You should find one where they are not and we'll all be happy.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 3, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Chads too. Entitlement mentality. Snoozing or drinking an alcoholic beverage and busy chatting with friends on their lounge chair to watch their children's behavior so that their children don't disrupt other owners' rights.
> 
> With that said there are many parents who watch their kids and use the spa within the rules.


Nah, Chads don't have kids. Too busy drinking and being young.


----------



## macmanrider (Mar 3, 2021)

Limace said:


> As long as kids are well-behaved, I have no problem with it. They get cold too! And I don’t know that it’s dangerous for most kids who aren’t really young:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i agree and they are bored so quick they get out now if there making it a game of in the hot then the pool back in the hot after the 3rd time i will say something. And it usually stops but even myself i only stay in so long. And im done. Just enough to get the joints. Moving


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 3, 2021)

This thread also amuses me and the assertions of opinion as facts.

Bottom line, we should all respect the rules of the hot tub as posted... and not assume that our opinions are also rules to be enforced.

Just wanted to get that in before this thread gets a time out (... the thread, not the children referenced in the post).

-ryan


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 4, 2021)

davidvel said:


> You said "Can we just take a breath and look at things for what they are. " You then go on to state "Hot tubs are intended to be for adult relaxation" as though that is a fact and it is somehow improper for kids to be in them.  At all the resorts I go to kids are allowed.  You should find one where they are not and we'll all be happy.


Oh...I SHOULD FIND ONE??? Did I start this thread? Am I the original poster or just a target of your HIDDEN agenda. What else should I FIND?? Hysterical.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 4, 2021)

Time for a Lock.


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 4, 2021)

It's funny how some of us who join in discussions are quickly attacked for joining in. I joined in because I always felt(opinion) hot tubs were intended for adult relaxation. Is it a fact? No. However, I still have YET to hear an adult installing in a hot tub for their kids enjoyment. Hysterical.


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 4, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Time for a Lock.


Don't worry. I will see my way out of this discussion. It's obvious that opinion differences are NOT intended here.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 4, 2021)

TamaraQT said:


> It's funny how some of us who join in discussions are quickly attacked for joining in. I joined in because I always felt(opinion) hot tubs were intended for adult relaxation. Is it a fact? No. However, I still have YET to hear an adult installing in a hot tub for their kids enjoyment. Hysterical.


No, you weren't attacked for joining in and contributing your opinion; you were called out because you brazenly stated your opinion as hard facts.  Had you made statements like "I think..." or "I believe..." instead of what you wrote ("Hot tubs are intended to be for adult relaxation", for example), I think people would not have reacted so negatively.  Choice of words matter, especially when people have no body language cues to go on in a forum like this.

Kurt


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 4, 2021)

It is well established that anything on a forum is opinion. Nothing is fact.

FWIW...My high school English teachers taught that it is poor grammar to add "I think" because when you are writing you are stating what you think so it is redundant.

With that saidm adding "I think or IMO" can soften a statement. IMO...the argument about fact vs. opinion is a red herring from the main argument which has some basis in reality. How many people install hot tubs for their kids?


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 4, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> No, you weren't attacked for joining in and contributing your opinion; you were called out because you brazenly stated your opinion as hard facts.  Had you made statements like "I think..." or "I believe..." instead of what you wrote ("Hot tubs are intended to be for adult relaxation", for example), I think people would not have reacted so negatively.  Choice of words matter, especially when people have no body language cues to go on in a forum like this.
> 
> Kurt


I'll keep your suggestion on how to voice MY opinion in mind. However, what was the original post/discussion about? I thought the point was to discuss the OP subject of kids in hot tubs. I didn't quote any FACTS or PRETEND to base it on anything other than my own experiences and opinion. Posts before mine accused people of not liking kids, people need to mind their own business, people drinking in tubs, let kids be kids, so on an so forth. It's all opinions being voiced. But I guess I'm required to state my opinion in a certain way as my writing comes across as factual and persuasive. I find it hysterical that the person who called out my post had no other contributions except the focus on MY OPINION no matter how it came across. Came in the door confrontational when my statement struck a nerve for whatever reason. It's not the first time. Unless we are discussing something FACTUAL, I consider all discussions as opinions and viewpoints based on exposure and experience. After all, its the reason I came to TUG in the first place. I found a group of people who share their experiences about timesharing. Some based on opinions, some on facts. Some a combination of both. Far be it from me to waste anymore time on this subject.


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 4, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> It is well established that anything on a forum is opinion. Nothing is fact.
> 
> FWIW...My high school English teachers taught that it is poor grammar to add "I think" because when you are writing you are stating what you think so it is redundant.
> With that said adding "I think or IMO" can soften a statement. IMO...the argument about fact vs. opinion is a red herring from the statement which I think has some basis in reality. How many people install hot tubs for their kids?


@CalGalTraveler , I appreciate you mentioning this. As my high school english teachers and college professors tried to get me to take up journalism. I have been told my writing can be pretty persuasive. I think I should have went into law as people seem to think I am stating FACTS and not opinions. I guess I can be persuasive as factual towards people who can't see past certain levels or cannot elevate their thinking either. There is a term for that and I will digress.....


----------



## Moparman42 (Mar 4, 2021)

I'll jump in here and say that Kids are welcome to use the hot tubs, with supervision, same as SHOULD be done in the pools.  However, there are adult only hot tubs at most of our resorts, and THOSE are usually full of kids as well.  Mothers taking their babies in diapers (NOT swim ones) is gross and can make the hot tub uninviting for days.  I do not hate kids.  I have 4 of them myself, and I have taken them into hot tubs before.  However, NEVER the adult only hot tubs and always with my supervision to make sure they did not lessen the enjoyment of others.   KORV, for example has a nice family hot tub near Annies, I have used it and it is quite large.  they also have an Adult hot tub that is quite relaxing and semi private.   Many times I have seen parent drop their 4 and 5 year olds off at the adult hot tub and shimmy themselves off to the bar. not ok.  of course, I have also seen the homeless wander off the beach and take their morning bath in the same hot tub, so our only real savior is the level of chlorine in the water.


----------



## am1 (Mar 4, 2021)

TamaraQT said:


> Wow....this thread is going sideways. Can we just take a breath and look at things for what they are. Hot tubs are intended to be for adult relaxation. If they were intended for kids they would have made them kid friendly and appealing. Maybe even have a kids version next to the kids pool. As adults we need to draw the line somewhere for our kids to respect adult boundaries. Kids should not reared to think they are entitled to do everything their parents do. Kids are not allowed in bars but are allowed in restaurants where adult beverages are served. But they know there are BOUNDARIES which prevent them from ordering a beer with their meal. We shouldn't need rules, policies and laws to be posted for everything. We shouldn't need to allow policies to supercede respect and common sense. Not everything needs a posted rule or law for us to know what is and is not intended for kids. That's just my two cents.



No you wanted everyone to take a breath and look at things your way.  Then a statement that hot tubs are intended for adults.  Then you talk about respect and common sense.

What you should of wrote was.  "Can we just take a breath and look at things they way they are. This issue will never be resolved as resorts do not have enough hot tubs and they are appealing to both kids and adults a like. "  Or just say "I'll add my two sense and feel hot tubs are for adults kids should not be allowed in. People should know that hot tubs are only for adults."


----------



## Patri (Mar 4, 2021)

“should have written”
”two cents”


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 4, 2021)

My two cents  is that the five little kids that were in the hot tub yesterday at Hono Koa, fighting with one another and no adult in sight, that was a little nuts.  Kids are allowed in our hot tub, but only with adults.  I am okay with that.  I don't understand having 5 kids, all under the age of 13 or 14 in a hot tub without an adult.  They were fighting so loud, all of the adults in the complex were on their lanais to see what was going on down there.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 4, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> It is well established that anything on a forum is opinion. Nothing is fact.
> 
> FWIW...My high school English teachers taught that it is poor grammar to add "I think" because when you are writing you are stating what you think so it is redundant.
> 
> With that saidm adding "I think or IMO" can soften a statement. IMO...the argument about fact vs. opinion is a red herring from the main argument which has some basis in reality. How many people install hot tubs for their kids?


My notion is that the purpose of language is to communicate.  Two principles apply.

1. Don't use any more words than you need to convey your message.
2. Use all of the words that you need to convey your message.

If adding "I think", IMO, or something similar conveys the message more clearly, than don't worry about what we were taught in high school.

I was also taught never to end a sentence with a preposition.  Which is a rule up with which I will not put.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 4, 2021)

TamaraQT said:


> It's funny how some of us who join in discussions are quickly attacked for joining in. I joined in because I always felt(opinion) hot tubs were intended for adult relaxation. Is it a fact? No. However, I still have YET to hear an adult installing in a hot tub for their kids enjoyment. Hysterical.


We installed a hot tub for enjoyment of people of any age, including our kids. Hysterical.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Mar 6, 2021)

Patri said:


> “should have written”
> ”two cents”




“should have gone”

(I don’t care about hot tubs but “should have went” hurts my ears)


----------



## Patri (Mar 6, 2021)

Beachclubmum said:


> “should have gone”


What? No. Where are they going?
Oh, now I get it. You were addressing another common error. Totally agree.


----------



## kvp (Mar 10, 2021)

I don't like it. There is a family jacuzzi on the timeshare property, but sometimes kids are in the adult jacuzzi. A family was having a party at the adult pool with their kids, and the kids were dumping their juice boxes in the adult jacuzzi. The parents weren't paying any attention to what they were doing.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 10, 2021)

I have been following this thread for a while and would like to weigh in. The issue here isn't kids in hot tubs, it's the parent's control over their kids. Our children always went into the hot tubs (as long as the temp wasn't over 102 degrees) and never had any problems. They would sit and soak for a few minutes and then go off and play. Never a problem. Almost every single complaint in this thread is about unruly kids in hot tubs. Would you complain if a 9-year-old was sitting peacefully soaking in the tub?

Now, if the rules say adults only, that's another situation. It still goes back to parental control as their parents should make sure they are following the rules of the resort.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 13, 2021)

Sigh, what is a hot tub. None of them are open at least at Hyatts and Westin's we have visitex, all year. At least only 4 guests allowed for the fortunate resorts that have them available.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 14, 2021)

I haven't even read through this thread but I know there are die-hards on both sides. Most of the places I stay have a 'family hot tub' and an 'adults only hot tub'. The adults one is usually much warmer than the family one. And that causes issues. Personally, I do NOT want super-hot hot tubs. I also tend to dislike all the drinking around the 'adult hot tubs' that tends to happen. It's ridiculous to talk about safety as a reason kids shouldn't use hot tubs and then act like the adults behave safely in the adults only hot tubs.

And just to add to my first world problems... I have day use at the timeshares I own precisely so I can use the pool/ hot tub/ fitness rooms when I'm in town visiting but not staying at my timeshares. Well, covid took that away  Just last week we took our RV to the beach now that the campgrounds are back open. But we weren't able to use the nearby timeshare pool or hot tub with our day use. And it was NOT about occupancy/ safety because we drove by and the place was empty. And outdoor pools are really very safe when it comes to 'rona spread. It was just a power grab. All the day use privileges gone, poof, because of covid. I worry they aren't coming back.


----------



## kvp (Mar 14, 2021)

VegasBella said:


> I haven't even read through this thread but I know there are die-hards on both sides. Most of the places I stay have a 'family hot tub' and an 'adults only hot tub'. The adults one is usually much warmer than the family one. And that causes issues. Personally, I do NOT want super-hot hot tubs. I also tend to dislike all the drinking around the 'adult hot tubs' that tends to happen. It's ridiculous to talk about safety as a reason kids shouldn't use hot tubs and then act like the adults behave safely in the adults only hot tubs.
> 
> And just to add to my first world problems... I have day use at the timeshares I own precisely so I can use the pool/ hot tub/ fitness rooms when I'm in town visiting but not staying at my timeshares. Well, covid took that away  Just last week we took our RV to the beach now that the campgrounds are back open. But we weren't able to use the nearby timeshare pool or hot tub with our day use. And it was NOT about occupancy/ safety because we drove by and the place was empty. And outdoor pools are really very safe when it comes to 'rona spread. It was just a power grab. All the day use privileges gone, poof, because of covid. I worry they aren't coming back.


I hope the day use privileges come back! Day use is one of the reasons I bought my Carlsbad timeshare.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 15, 2021)

My middle schooler and high schooler think this thread is so funny.  They keep asking me if it’s died yet.


----------



## geekette (Mar 18, 2021)

....It was just a power grab. 
What does this mean?   What power is grabbed by withholding day use?   Seems to me it's more about limiting occupancy.   Resort management has always had the power to limit occupancy so what grabbing occurred?


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 20, 2021)

geekette said:


> ....It was just a power grab.
> What does this mean?   What power is grabbed by withholding day use?   Seems to me it's more about limiting occupancy.   Resort management has always had the power to limit occupancy so what grabbing occurred?


So in the case of Carlsbad Inn, I think it was about occupancy. That's fine.

In the case of Riviera Beach and Spa managed by Diamond Resorts I think it was about trying to eliminate legacy owners' privileges. It was not busy AT ALL and there are very few legacy owners with day use. That's why I called it a power grab. They are routinely trying to strip away legacy owners' options and make our deeds less valuable.


----------



## geekette (Mar 21, 2021)

VegasBella said:


> So in the case of Carlsbad Inn, I think it was about occupancy. That's fine.
> 
> In the case of Riviera Beach and Spa managed by Diamond Resorts I think it was about trying to eliminate legacy owners' privileges. It was not busy AT ALL and there are very few legacy owners with day use. That's why I called it a power grab. They are routinely trying to strip away legacy owners' options and make our deeds less valuable.


Thank you for the elaboration.  Puts things in a different light when there is a pattern.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 21, 2021)

VegasBella said:


> So in the case of Carlsbad Inn, I think it was about occupancy. That's fine.
> 
> In the case of Riviera Beach and Spa managed by Diamond Resorts I think it was about trying to eliminate legacy owners' privileges. It was not busy AT ALL and there are very few legacy owners with day use. That's why I called it a power grab. They are routinely trying to strip away legacy owners' options and make our deeds less valuable.


Carlsbad Inn has had most of the common areas, lawn, pool, spa, closed due to renovations since before Corona, so not sure how this fits.


----------



## jont (Mar 21, 2021)

Not a fan but I recognize that the kids have a right to be in there also.  Maybe the best solution would to have an adult only spa or an adult only time, like after 8pm.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 21, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Carlsbad Inn has had most of the common areas, lawn, pool, spa, closed due to renovations since before Corona, so not sure how this fits.


They had as much open as possible over the Summer their busiest season. They sent out notes to owners saying day use was not available because of covid. I believe it was an honest effort to reduce capacity. For day use they also offer bike rentals, fitness room use, beach equipment, parking. It's not just the pool and hot tubs available. 
Also I think the pool is done now. They put pictures in the newsletter. It looks good.


----------

